# Formel 1 upps 1xgif



## Krone1 (24 Aug. 2014)




----------



## krawutz (24 Aug. 2014)

Geniale Idee, einen F1-Boliden während der Fahrt tiefer zu legen.


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2014)

Soll so der Boxenstop noch schneller werden  :thx:


----------



## didi33 (24 Aug. 2014)

Hm, die testen wohl das neue Bremssystem.


----------



## comatron (24 Aug. 2014)

Ganz so schlimm wars bei Hamilton heute nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

*...so, wieder dran die Räder !!!*


----------



## wusel (25 Aug. 2014)

red bull verleiht nicht nur flügel sondern auf räder :WOW:


----------



## Brunchie (29 Aug. 2014)

In der Tat


----------



## wiesel (10 Sep. 2014)

wusel schrieb:


> red bull verleiht nicht nur flügel sondern auf räder :WOW:




Der war gut. :thumbup: :WOW: :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (10 Sep. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *...so, wieder dran die Räder !!!*




Der war auch gut :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2014)

super Clip


----------



## Anubis15 (11 Sep. 2014)

Super Video


----------

